# router to router communication



## mike97gt (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

My father is trying to setup a wireless print server. He is using a Linksys WRT54G wireless router. His first attempt was to use the Linksys Print Server wireless device to use his usb printer wirelessly. 

After hours of work and talking to Linksys support in India (which by the way sucks), it was setup and working. Then he went out of town, came home, and it hasn't worked since. I spent hours with him trying to get it working again. I'm thinking the print server got fried by a brownout or something. He took the print server device back and got his money. 

Our second attempt is to use another router, a US Robotics MaxG model USR5461, to communicate with the Linksys router. The USR router has a usb printer port. Our problem is now getting the two routers to talk to each other. Neither of them are access control points, they're both routers. I tried to get them to communicate via ethernet before wireless with no success. 

Our questions.... 
Does the Linksys router need to use DHCP? If not, how are the addresses setup?
Do both routers need the same SSID for wireless? 
If security is enabled on the Linksys, does the USR need it enabled also? If so, how does that work? 
Use same wireless channel transmission on both routers? 
NAT disabled on one or both? 
Does the USR router need a DMZ specified? 
USR support told us to use "static routes". How are the static routes in the USR admin panel used? 

How in the world do I set this up, or is it even possible to get two different brands of routers to talk to each other? 

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Routers normally operate in gateway mode, and won't talk to other routers. If you really want to do this, you need something like a Wireless Access Point. There are routers that offer WAP and Bridge mode, but I suspect the ones you're talking about don't. :smile:


----------

